# Can stress kill a hedgehog or cause illness?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Other than a heart attack. Can it cause cancer if the hedgehog is becoming to stressed?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's some info on stress and cancer: http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/fact ... isk/stress

Stress can lower a hedgie's immune system, making them more susceptible to other problems. Depending on what is stressing them, it's possible they could die, but it'd have to be pretty severe. Something like a hedgie getting stressed, then sick, then not feeling warm enough, could induce hibernation and they could die.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

i dont know about instantly killing them but taking time off there life and eventually causing illness if its prolonged is possible. even studies done on rats with relation to stress show alot of negative outcomes from the high levels of stress hormones, especially cortisol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most definitely stress causes illness. That is one reason why pet store and shelter animals end up with respiratory issues so frequently. The stressful situation they are in weakens their immune system which leaves them open to any illness they are exposed to which in a shelter or pet store situation, are many.


----------

